# Newbie to the TT forum



## markymark1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all, I've just arrived on here now that I've acquired a 2000 TT quattro 225 in really good condition  
Although not perfect it has a few little niggles that will give me something to do over the next few months.

Having had a few high end cars this is something special and ticks all the boxes and I'm so looking forward to getting to know it [smiley=book2.gif]

I'm really looking forward to chatting with some like minded owners on the forum and hopefully gleaning a bit of information from time to time and also helping out if I can, cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]

markymark1, from sunny Weston super mare 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hurstyv6 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey there! Welcome!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Mark, welcome


----------

